# Lletz Loop



## darkstar

Is anyone pregnant or had a baby after having a lletz loop procedure?

I visited my GP after my BFP as I had a LL about 5 years ago and I wasn't sure how that would affect pregnancy as at that stage I wasn't planning on having any more children.

My GP said it wasnt an issue but my midwife said it can be for some women and i have to see an ob/gyn.

Has anyone had issues or a successful pregnancy. I'm scared to google it in case I hear horror stories.


----------



## nov_mum

Hey, I had a Lletz in 2003 and went on to have three successful pregnancies in 2008, 2010 and 2011 and am pregnant now. Lletz generally isn't a problem, it only is if a significant amount of the cervix has been taken and a Lletz is not usually that invasive. It is a risk factor for incompetent cervix which starts becoming a problem mid way through 2nd semester as pressure is place on the cervix and it begins to shorten and can bring about a premature labour. It is a very uncommon event after a Lletz. Good luck !


----------



## darkstar

nov_mum said:


> Hey, I had a Lletz in 2003 and went on to have three successful pregnancies in 2008, 2010 and 2011 and am pregnant now. Lletz generally isn't a problem, it only is if a significant amount of the cervix has been taken and a Lletz is not usually that invasive. It is a risk factor for incompetent cervix which starts becoming a problem mid way through 2nd semester as pressure is place on the cervix and it begins to shorten and can bring about a premature labour. It is a very uncommon event after a Lletz. Good luck !

Oh that's great news, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Rickles

Hiya - I had LEETZ last May (2011) and conceived absolutely fine in November. Unfortunately before the 6 month all clear but consultant wasn't worried. 

He did tell me that one LEETZ treatment rarely causes any issues. If you have multiple treatments then they will monitor you for incompetent cervix, (mine was measured at 16 weeks - totally fine). You also have a slight increased chance of premature labour (goes from 10 % to 12%) and also your cervix might not dilate as well as someone who has not had the treatment... but again this is rare.

So - all in all, no reason to worry, loads of people in the preganancy forums have had this and conceived fine, and had "normal" labours.

Hope that helps xx


----------



## darkstar

Rickles said:


> Hiya - I had LEETZ last May (2011) and conceived absolutely fine in November. Unfortunately before the 6 month all clear but consultant wasn't worried.
> 
> He did tell me that one LEETZ treatment rarely causes any issues. If you have multiple treatments then they will monitor you for incompetent cervix, (mine was measured at 16 weeks - totally fine). You also have a slight increased chance of premature labour (goes from 10 % to 12%) and also your cervix might not dilate as well as someone who has not had the treatment... but again this is rare.
> 
> So - all in all, no reason to worry, loads of people in the preganancy forums have had this and conceived fine, and had "normal" labours.
> 
> Hope that helps xx

Thank you thats reassuring. I think my midwife is worried because I've had previous birth complications (placenta praevia and haemorraging) as well as the lletz loop so I guess when she adds those all together its why she's being precautious and wants me to see an obgyn. I had heard about premature labour but I didn't realise it is such a small change in percentage, that's good to know. Thanks so much.


----------



## 1948LC

Hi I has LLETZ IN 2006 after my second daughter, where I had quite alot of my cervix removed due to cin 3. I have gone on to have twins, born March this year. I was extremely worried in my twin pregnancy about incompetent cervix but I was monitored closely for it by having internal scans at 16, 20, 22 and 24 weeks. I have to say I saw my Consultant at 11 weeks and they were very reluctant to even monitor me - I had to be very assertive and push for it. I delivered my babies by elective c section at just over 37 weeks, and I never thought in a million years I would make it that far. So for having alot of cervix removed and carrying twins my cervix never opened up under all that strain. x


----------



## quail

hi, i had that done after my second child then went on to conceive that very month with my third and as you can see im now on no.11,lol never caused any problems for me during pregnancy or birth.all mine have been born between 38 weeks and one even went to 12 days late,lol,i honestly dont think you have anything to worry about,good luck.xxx


----------



## darkstar

quail said:


> hi, i had that done after my second child then went on to conceive that very month with my third and as you can see im now on no.11,lol never caused any problems for me during pregnancy or birth.all mine have been born between 38 weeks and one even went to 12 days late,lol,i honestly dont think you have anything to worry about,good luck.xxx

Wow number 11! Thank you so much for letting me know, I definitely feel better after reading these responses and feel much more confident


----------



## stacey03

I had this done in november just gone and i concieved 5 weeks later! totally healthy normal pregnancy.

Nothing to worry about i would say

xx


----------



## Sunnymummy24

I had lletz in january 2011 and conceived naturally 4 months later within a month of trying. Had a really healthy pregnancy and my baby girl was so happy in there that she was 10 days overdue!
I was in hospital for 5 days while they tried to induce me 4 times and i didnt even dilate a centimetre!!! In the end, my daughter was born by caesarean! It was only afterwards that i wondered whether lletz could have caused my cervix to not dilate and the consultant said that it is likely to be why. Should have mentioned it before then they could have monitored me... But we were fine anyways! Good luck!


----------



## colourful20

I also had LLETZ between this pregnancy and my last one. My DD was also born 5 weeks early. I was informed by the midwife that I would be referred to the consultant as high risk although the midwife did state he might not think it warranted further monitoring. So far haven't heard from the consultant regarding this.

I will be raising it at my midwife appointment next week just to check whether further checks are required.


----------

